# What are the MF’s for a 3 bedroom at MarBrisa?



## dayooper (May 27, 2018)

The list above only gives the MF for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 27, 2018)

Here’s the 2017 three bedroom MF - https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...intenance-fee-list.247165/page-2#post-1939788


----------



## dayooper (May 28, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Here’s the 2017 three bedroom MF - https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...intenance-fee-list.247165/page-2#post-1939788



Thanks. I’m assuming the 3 bedroom penthouse is the 3 bedroom plus in phase 1.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2018)

I found these two Grand Pacific documents online. 
Operating Budget for 2016 - https://grandpacificresorts.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/GPM-2016-BudgetLtr.pdf
Operating Budget for 2017 - https://grandpacificresorts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/GPM_2017Budget_Summary.pdf


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Thanks. I’m assuming the 3 bedroom penthouse is the 3 bedroom plus in phase 1.


Sorry I'm not familiar with the unit types at Marbrisa.


----------



## Frasier (May 28, 2018)

I own a 2 Bedroom (not luxury) at the MarBrisa. Per the 2018 budget report I have (I tried to scan but not working) the 3 bedroom assesments are:

Operating           $896.84
Capital Reserve   $195.44
  Total              $1,092.28

This does not include the property tax which is additional. The property tax for my 2 bedroom was an additional $283.08. I can't find the amount for the 3 bedroom but have to assume more.

Per the reservation system there are 3 different 3 bedroom properties listed which are all the same size.

One is listed as a Parkview exclusively in the Pointe neighborhood.
Another is listed as a lock-off type suite exclusively in the Cove neighborhood.
Third one is listed as a Sunset View suite exclusively in the Pointe neighborhood.

The Cove is where the main pool area is and the Pointe is at the other end of property.


----------



## dayooper (May 28, 2018)

Frasier said:


> I own a 2 Bedroom (not luxury) at the MarBrisa. Per the 2018 budget report I have (I tried to scan but not working) the 3 bedroom assesments are:
> 
> Operating           $896.84
> Capital Reserve   $195.44
> ...



Thanks for the info! The main pool area is the newer area, correct?

Do you like MarBrisa? We have a family of five and a three bedroom seems like the way to go and the up front costs of places like MarBrisa make it a little more reasonable.


----------



## Frasier (May 28, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Thanks for the info! The main pool area is the newer area, correct?
> 
> Do you like MarBrisa? We have a family of five and a three bedroom seems like the way to go and the up front costs of places like MarBrisa make it a little more reasonable.



Yes, the large main pool area (the Cove) I believe is the newer phase.
I do like the MarBrisa and also really like the Carlsbad area.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Thanks for the info! The main pool area is the newer area, correct?
> Do you like MarBrisa? We have a family of five and a three bedroom seems like the way to go and the up front costs of places like MarBrisa make it a little more reasonable.



Marbrisa photos - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/＊photo＊marbrisa.257428/

There are also reviews on various websites

Tug Reviews - https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/?USA-West-California&area=6&group=56
TripAdvisor photos and reviews - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...risa_Carlsbad_Resort-Carlsbad_California.html
Yelp photos and reviews -  https://www.yelp.com/biz/hilton-grand-vacations-club-at-marbrisa-carlsbad-2
Oyster’s review and photos - https://www.oyster.com/san-diego/hotels/marbrisa-carlsbad-resort/


----------



## dayooper (May 28, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Marbrisa photos - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/＊photo＊marbrisa.257428/
> 
> There are also reviews on various websites
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. I’ve seen the tug and trip advisor reviews, but the others will help. My wife and I need to figure out if we go the points is points route or buy where we might go every once and a while.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 29, 2018)

Just be aware that this property is a Fee-for-service arrangement with Grand Pacific (GP) and also sub-managed by GP.

From pages 50 & 51 of HGV’s 2017 Annual Report http://investors.hgv.com/~/media/Fi...orts-and-presentations/annual-report-2017.pdf

As of December 31, 2017, our resorts included the following locations and units:
Property Name / Ownership*(1)* / Location / Units
HGVClub at MarBrisa*(3)*  Fee-for-service Carlsbad, CA  196​
*(1)* _Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. _Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations or prior to the spin-off. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties.
*(3)* _Property sub-managed by a third party._​


----------



## Vkothari916 (May 29, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Just be aware that this property is a Fee-for-service arrangement with Grand Pacific (GP) and also sub-managed by GP.
> 
> From pages 50 & 51 of HGV’s 2017 Annual Report http://investors.hgv.com/~/media/Fi...orts-and-presentations/annual-report-2017.pdf
> 
> ...


I assume for all practical purposes there is no difference?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 31, 2018)

Vay said:


> I assume for all practical purposes there is no difference?



As stated it’s a Fee-for service arrangement which means the arrangement can change at anytime. No one has a crystal ball regarding the future. A change in arrangement can be good like the Sunrise purchase or bad resulting in termination of the agreement.

Based on previous affiliations that ended, existing owners will be grandfathered but HGVC membership may not be available with resales going forward which may lower resale values even further.

Terminated affiliate agreements

"End of club intrawest affiliation" (Jan 2016 thread) -http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237909
"Shell Island Beach Club No Longer Managed by HGVC" (April 2009 thread) -http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95230
"Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) Owners?" (Jan 2014 thread) -http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205142
Also it’s the only property that is "sub-managed" which might be the reason for some of the mixed reviews 

Regarding the Grand Pacific agreement
This is from a 2010 Press Release - htttp://newsroom.hilton.com/index.cfm/news/grand-pacific-marbrisa-resort-and-hilton-grand-vacations-expand-relationship 
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...acific-MarBrisa-Resort-Hilton-Grand-Vacations

_Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) have announced the expansion of their relationship. Building upon the strength of an affiliation agreement that began in 2007, Hilton Grand Vacations will now assume responsibility for Grand Pacific MarBrisa timeshare sales and marketing, as well as many resort management services._

_According to David Brown and Tim Stripe, co-presidents of Grand Pacific Resorts, the new structure combines Grand Pacific's long tenure as the leader in the Southern California timeshare marketplace with the global strength and hospitality expertise of the Hilton Worldwide timeshare brand._

_The enhanced synergy between the two organizations begins with the renaming of the spectacular 41-acre Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort as "Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa." As a managed property in the HGV resort collection, Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa will welcome owners and guests in the signature tradition of Hilton hospitality. HGV will also market and sell Grand Pacific MarBrisa ownership intervals onsite and through its distribution network._

_Brown says, "Our strengthened alignment with Hilton Grand Vacations enables us to enhance the guest experience and accelerate the sales of the project. The depth of experience that HGV brings to our sales organization and our resort operation is tremendous. The enhanced relationship will positively impact the resort's visibility and prominence both locally and nationally."_​
From the December 31, 2014 Year End Financial Statement - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/images/GPM_2015Financial.pdf
_Under Note 3. Related Parties
*Management agreement:* The Association is operated under a management agreement with Hilton Grand Vacation Club, LLC (HGVC), who has subcontracted with a professional property management company, Grand Pacific Resort Services, L.P. (GPRS), an affiliate of the developer.....
*Exchange affiliation agreement:* Effective September 2006, the Association has entered into an exchange affiliation agreement with HGVC to offer vacation interval owners at the Association the opportunity to utilize the exchange services and related benefits provided through HGVC. Owners who submit a HGVC enrollment agreement and pay the applicable enrollment and transaction fees shall be entitled to full access to all the benefits, reservations and exchange services offered by HGVC. The term of the agreement is five years and is automatically renewable for successive one-year periods, unless terminated in accordance with the agreement...._​
The Press releases share some information about the affiliate agreement but the actually working level details of each affiliate arrangements are only found here on TUG. Thankfully some TUG members have shared the bits and pieces based on what they have learned through their personal experiences or heard from others.
Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort (2007) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53363​
Some additional info can be found here -
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-in-gathering-information-on-hgvc-club-resorts.256085/#post-2081500​


----------



## Vkothari916 (May 31, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> As stated it’s a Fee-for service arrangement which means the arrangement can change at anytime. No one has a crystal ball regarding the future. A change in arrangement can be good like the Sunrise purchase or bad resulting in termination of the agreement.
> 
> Based on previous affiliations that ended, existing owners will be grandfathered but HGVC membership may not be available with resales going forward which may lower resale values even further.
> 
> ...


Hi I really appreciate the detailed response here. Gives me a better understanding of how Marbrisa operates - just went into contract on a unit there. One follow up question for you - some of the threads you sent mention that HGVC membership does not transfer on resale? I am assuming this is not true since plenty of Tug members have reported buying HGVC points through resale Marbrisa?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 31, 2018)

Vay said:


> One follow up question for you - some of the threads you sent mention that HGVC membership does not transfer on resale? I am assuming this is not true since plenty of Tug members have reported buying HGVC points through resale Marbrisa?



Yes, there was some confusion for a while after a TUG member got an email update from a frequently mentioned reseller.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 31, 2018)

For some unknown reason, the 2010 Press Release link no longer works as of today  - http://newsroom.hilton.com/index.cf...nd-hilton-grand-vacations-expand-relationship

But I found another source
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...acific-MarBrisa-Resort-Hilton-Grand-Vacations


----------

